# Bet with the C's board...



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I was thinking the C's and Bulls boards could have a bet about who wins the 6th man of the year award. 

If Ricky Davis wins Bulls posters have to use a Davis avatar and have a sig of the C's fans choosing until the end of the playoffs and vis versa.

Anyone interested?


*
Celtics Fans*

Anima
Premier
MindzEye 
#1AntoineWalkerFan
aquaitious
agoo101284
Lanteri
PhearDaPierce
whiterhino
Richie Rich
theBirdman

*Bulls Fans*

spongyfungy
sloth
Future
truebluefan
HAWK23
AnaMayShun
KHinrich12
TomBoerwinkle#1
such sweet thunder
ballafromthenorth


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon is pretty much a lock IMO. I'll make the bet though. Even if I made this avatar for whiteboy. We could make this a vbookie bet. <IMG SRC="http://img167.exs.cx/img167/7199/20050110gallery44ex.gif" align="right">


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

This is going to be fun, our forum is known for bets like this, with other bbb.net communities.

And we'll see how much of a lock Gordon is after Ricky wins it.  (Gotta have a bit of trash talk, right?)


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I'll sport this avatar if we lose the bet.


----------



## Deng101 (Jan 13, 2005)

i dont even think Ricky Davis is Gordons biggest competition really... have to go with Stackhouse as 2nd... but a course Gordon will win :banana: :banana: ..... he is from far a lock to be roy but he is just about a lock for 6th man


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Anyone else besides Spongy and Sloth going to take part in our little bet?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Davis: 15.7 PPG, 46.7 FG%
Stackhouse: 15.6 PPG, 41.1 FG%
Gordon: 14.7 PPG, 43.2 FG%
Turkoglu: 14.3, PPG 42.3 FG%
Bell: 12.5 PPG, 45.7 FG%


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Let's make this a bit more interesting.

If Gordon wins, the Celtics posters (those who want to be part of it) will have to put anything your hearts desire in our signatures.

This is going to be my request:

"Boston>>>>>Chicago, Celtics>>>>Bulls, Ricky Davis>>>>>Ben Gordon"

It'll be sweet.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Bump

Anyone else want to join our bet?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Anima said:


> Davis: 15.7 PPG, 46.7 FG%
> Stackhouse: 15.6 PPG, 41.1 FG%
> Gordon: 14.7 PPG, 43.2 FG%
> Turkoglu: 14.3, PPG 42.3 FG%
> Bell: 12.5 PPG, 45.7 FG%


I don't wanna start a debate here, but Ricky Davis does play starter's minutes (32 min/game), so it's no surprise he has starter's production. Technically, he's a 6th man...but at the same time, a normal 6th man doesn't play over 30 per game. Ben Gordon plays 24 min/game and scores almost the same...I think that's very noteworthy in the 6th man voting. Sorry, continue your bets...didn't mean to hijack.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

yodurk said:


> I don't wanna start a debate here, but Ricky Davis does play starter's minutes (32 min/game), so it's no surprise he has starter's production. Technically, he's a 6th man...but at the same time, a normal 6th man doesn't play over 30 per game. Ben Gordon plays 24 min/game and scores almost the same...I think that's very noteworthy in the 6th man voting. Sorry, continue your bets...didn't mean to hijack.


 Ben Gordon averages .532 FGA per minute.
Ricky Davis averages .384 FGA per minute.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Premier said:


> Ben Gordon averages .532 FGA per minute.
> Ricky Davis averages .384 FGA per minute.


Seeing how Ben Gordon can score that much at a 43% clip in only 24 minutes a game, I'd say that's a testament to his superior ability to manufacture good shots. Gordon also leads the NBA in double-digit 4th quarters for a playoff team. If you've seen some of his 4th quarters, he is pretty much unstoppable when the team needs him to.

Anyway, I said I wouldn't debate so I'll refrain from that.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

yodurk said:


> Seeing how Ben Gordon can score that much at a 43% clip in only 24 minutes a game, I'd say that's a testament to his superior ability to manufacture good shots.


Right, I am sure the fact Davis doesn't get as many shots per minute has nothing to do with the fact he's playing with Pierce, Walker, Payton, and LaFrentz (each of which has averaged at least 11.5 PPG for their careers) while Gordon is playing with Curry and a PG playing shooting guard who, ironically, can't shoot.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Aw come on, no one wants to see most of the Celtics board wear a Ben Gordon avatar and say "Ben Gordon OWNS Ricky Davis?"


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

So right now we have: 

*
Celtics Fans*

Anima
Premier
WestSydeBalla
#1AntoineWalkerFan
aquaitious
Lanteri
agoo101284

*Bulls Fans*

spongyfungy
sloth
Future
Truebluefan
HAWK23
KHinrich12 
AnaMayShun
TomBoerwinkle#1
such sweet thunder

Come on guys, sign up.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I'm in. Sign me up for Benny Gordon.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Eh...mind as well. Gordon's a UConn guy. So even if Ricky Davis loses I dont care. I'll put Gordon on my avatar in a Huskies uniform.

But anyways, count me in for Ricky D.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Come on guys/gals. You don't really have this little amount of faith in Gordon, do you?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Anima said:


> Right, I am sure the fact Davis doesn't get as many shots per minute has nothing to do with the fact he's playing with Pierce, Walker, Payton, and LaFrentz (each of which has averaged at least 11.5 PPG for their careers) while Gordon is playing with Curry and a PG playing shooting guard who, ironically, can't shoot.


Who has the better record?  

The fact that Gordon does what he does in 4th quarters if he's playing with a bunch of scrubs who can't score should make him all the more amazing. Did I mention he's also top 10 in the NBA in 3 point % too?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Alright, yodurk, want to join in our bet?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Anima said:


> Alright, yodurk, want to join in our bet?


I'll pass, thanks anyway. For one, I'm not a betting man...and two, I don't trust the way those ballots work for post-season awards. I can't count how many times those awards are misappropriately awarded. Don't let me ruin your fun though.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Wait, so what happens if Ricky D or Gordon doesn't get it? lol


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Lanteri said:


> Wait, so what happens if Ricky D or Gordon doesn't get it? lol


In the unlikelihood of that happening, the bet would be off.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

i'm in, gordon will win it


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

anima knows I am in. She was persistant.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> anima knows I am in. She was persistant.


 :biggrin:

Anyone else want to join our bet?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Who wants to do a bet, Suns will get farther than the Bulls in the playoffs. Not that one sided because the Bulls are in the East.


----------



## FreeSpeech101 (Jul 30, 2004)

I see PHX going down in round 2, but without Deng, I don't see the Bulls beating the Wiz.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

We only got 2 more?

Pfft, we need more. To all the Guests, sign up now for bbb.net and sign up for our little bet.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> We only got 2 more?
> 
> Pfft, we need more. To all the Guests, sign up now for bbb.net and sign up for our little bet.


Yeah, it would be nice to see even more people with a Ricky avatar. :biggrin:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Bump


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

I want in.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

AnaMayShun said:


> I want in.



I suppose for Ben Gordon. 

Added.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Add me for Ben


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm in, supporting Commissioner Gordon.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Anima said:


> So right now we have:
> 
> *
> Celtics Fans*
> ...


Added. :banana:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

My only question is this:

What happens if Ben wins ROY and doesn't get 6th man because he got The Big Award?

I would suggest that Bulls fans taking the bet shouldn't have to suffer if Ben wins ROY _instead of_ 6th man...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> My only question is this:
> 
> What happens if Ben wins ROY and doesn't get 6th man because he got The Big Award?
> 
> I would suggest that Bulls fans taking the bet shouldn't have to suffer if Ben wins ROY _instead of_ 6th man...



That's the thing I'm worried about. What if Ben doesn't win ROY and they give him 6th man?

He's had a great year and he'll probably win one award.

But either way, if Ben doesn't win the 6th man award...I guess you guys lose.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Oh and TB#1, don't try to "cow-out" on us.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

To get more people to sign up we have decided to shorten the avater time for the loser. Instead of the losing players fans having to sport an avatar of the 6th man of the year for the whole off-season they will now only have to use it until the end of the playoffs.

Now, anyone else want to in on the bet?


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Which do you guys view as more prestigous, the 6th Man Award or R.O.Y.? If given the choice, I would definitely rather Ben win the R.O.Y. myself, especially if you look and compare who has won the two awards over the years.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

That's why there is something fundamentally flawed with the bet, that I was asking about for clarification. ROY is _definitely_ a more prestigious award than 6th man.

I think it is fair to assume that Ben would not win ROY _and_ 6th Man awards -- as far as I know its never been done. So if he were to win Rookie of the Year, he'd likely be taken out of contention for the 6th Man award. Under those circumstances, if Davis happens to win 6th man and Ben wins ROY, its not like Ricky "beat out" Ben, which seems to be the underlying spirit of the bet.

For that reason, I propose that if Ben wins Rookie of the Year and Ricky gets 6th Man honors, the bet should be considered a push. If Ben gets ROY and Ricky is shut out of postseason awards, the bet is also a push.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> That's why there is something fundamentally flawed with the bet, that I was asking about for clarification. ROY is _definitely_ a more prestigious award than 6th man.
> 
> I think it is fair to assume that Ben would not win ROY _and_ 6th Man awards -- as far as I know its never been done. So if he were to win Rookie of the Year, he'd likely be taken out of contention for the 6th Man award. Under those circumstances, if Davis happens to win 6th man and Ben wins ROY, its not like Ricky "beat out" Ben, which seems to be the underlying spirit of the bet.
> 
> For that reason, I propose that if Ben wins Rookie of the Year and Ricky gets 6th Man honors, the bet should be considered a push. If Ben gets ROY and Ricky is shut out of postseason awards, the bet is also a push.


I like the proposal, I think that would be the best. Anima?

But as I said, I'm also worried about the ROY + 6th Man thing.
It's double sided.


> So if he were to win Rookie of the Year, he'd likely be taken out of contention for the 6th Man award.


The other side is: If he were to lose Rookie of the Year, he'd likely win the 6th man award.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

So basically, if either player wins the bet's off?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Anima said:


> So basically, if either player wins the bet's off?


No. I'm just trying to compare apples to apples. I'm saying that if Ben wins ROY, the bet should be off.

If Ben "loses" the 6th man award by winning the ROY, it'd be like saying UNC "lost" the NIT.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> No. I'm just trying to compare apples to apples. I'm saying that if Ben wins ROY, the bet should be off.
> 
> If Ben "loses" the 6th man award by winning the ROY, it'd be like saying UNC "lost" the NIT.


But Aqua said that if Ricky loses the 6th man award because Gordon lost ROY the bet should be off.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Why would the two cancel each other out? The votes take place on the same day as I understand, each voter gets their ballot with all the awards on there, and they vote. I don't think the rookie of the year or 6th man will cross each other out, as many in the media have said in the past weeks they are voting for both ROY/6th for Ben. I think the thing is a non-issue. This is about 6th man, not ROY, so the bet is still on.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Anima said:


> But Aqua said that if Ricky loses the 6th man award because Gordon lost ROY the bet should be off.


I agree that that interpretation would not make sense.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Anima said:


> So right now we have:
> 
> *
> Celtics Fans*
> ...


 sign me up for the bulls side.


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

> According to a Sun-Times poll of 85 of the 120 media members who will vote for the NBA's postseason awards, the Bulls' Ben Gordon is the leading candidate for the Sixth Man of the Year award but will need to rally to overtake Charlotte's Emeka Okafor to win Rookie of the Year.
> 
> Okafor was the choice of 37 respondents, while 26 said they would vote for Gordon and nine for Orlando's Dwight Howard. But 47 prefer Gordon for the Sixth Man award, with 21 picking Boston's Ricky Davis and nine going with Dallas' Jerry Stackhouse.


Looks like Gordon is favored to win the 6th Man Award.



> *GETTING OUT THE VOTE *
> 
> The Sun-Times polled 85 of the 120 media members who will vote for several NBA postseason awards. Here is a look at four categories involving the Bulls:
> 
> ...


Gordon is the only one who will probably win an after season award.


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

forgot the link

http://www.suntimes.com/output/basketball/cst-spt-rook08.html


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

bump...c'mon, you don't think Ben Gordon will win?

So far:

Celtics:

Anima
Premier
WestSydeBalla
#1AntoineWalkerFan
aquaitious
agoo101284
Lanteri
PhearDaPierce
whiterhino
Richie Rich

Bulls:

spongyfungy
sloth
Future
truebluefan
HAWK23
AnaMayShun
KHinrich12
TomBoerwinkle#1
such sweet thunder


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Celtics:

Anima
Premier
WestSydeBalla
#1AntoineWalkerFan
aquaitious
agoo101284
Lanteri
PhearDaPierce
whiterhino
Richie Rich
theBirdman

Bulls:

spongyfungy
sloth
Future
truebluefan
HAWK23
AnaMayShun
KHinrich12
TomBoerwinkle#1
such sweet thunder


Come on, you guys got 3 times the posters, yet we have 2 more people who have signed up.

You guys aren't :chicken: are you?


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

I'm in.. currently I'm not a supporting member, although I may be soon.. but say if people aren't.. do they just sport a celtics avatar if gordon happened to lose and vice versa?.. I couldn't find anything about that in the thread so thought I'd ask..


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Added



ballafromthenorth said:


> I'm in.. currently I'm not a supporting member, although I may be soon.. but say if people aren't.. do they just sport a celtics avatar if gordon happened to lose and vice versa?.. I couldn't find anything about that in the thread so thought I'd ask..


If Ricky Davis wins Bulls posters have to use a Davis avatar and have a sig of the C's fans choosing until the end of the playoffs and vis versa.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

ballafromthenorth said:


> I'm in.. currently I'm not a supporting member, although I may be soon.. but say if people aren't.. do they just sport a celtics avatar if gordon happened to lose and vice versa?.. I couldn't find anything about that in the thread so thought I'd ask..



What Anima is trying to say is, if you're not a supporting member you'll have to get a Celtics avatar...if none of Ricky's are available.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> What Anima is trying to say is, if you're not a supporting member you'll have to get a Celtics avatar...if none of Ricky's are available.


this should be a nonissue though........ :biggrin:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Tonight at 12AM CST (1AM EST) is the last minute you can sign up so if you want to join our bet I suggest you do so before then.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Anima...Where are you? You lost the bet  I like that avitar.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Its a shame Ben couldn't pull in rookie of the year too.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> Anima...Where are you?


On EEB board arguing with DaBullz. 



> You lost the bet


 



> I like that avitar.


Thank you. I'm not to fond of it though.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Premier
WestSydeBalla
#1AntoineWalkerFan
aquaitious
agoo101284
Lanteri
PhearDaPierce
whiterhino
Richie Rich


Has everyone else changed their av?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Premier
> WestSydeBalla
> #1AntoineWalkerFan
> aquaitious
> ...


WestSydeBalla, #1AntoineWalkerFan, and Richie Rich haven't but they also haven't been on the board in awhile.


----------

